# Bastel-Freak gesucht!



## Martinbaby (24. Juni 2003)

Hallo Junx!

Habe zu Hause meine brandneue Rock Shox SID World Cup liegen und bin nun zu blöde, diese selbst einzubauen.  

Habe die Gabel günstig geschossen und würde die Gabel nun auch gerne by "do it your self" einbauen. Neuer Steuersatz liegt bereits vor, doch der alte will erst mal raus, der neue rein, die Gabel ggfs. abgelängt und, und, und ...

Wer von Euch hat nun die Lust, die Zeit, das Know how und das Werkzeug gemeinsam mit mir etwas an meinem Bike zu basteln???


----------



## nord-rider (26. Juni 2003)

moin kein Problem, kann ich machen.
musst nur sagen wann und wo.

greetz
nord-rider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buddy (26. Juni 2003)

Und wenn noch jemand nen Zentrierständer hat......... 

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, was das Zentrieren der Laufräder ca. kostet ?


----------



## Rabbit (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Buddy _
> *Und wenn noch jemand nen Zentrierständer hat.........
> 
> Hat jemand ne Ahnung, was das Zentrieren der Laufräder ca. kostet ? *


Da wirst Du wohl so mit 20-40  für den Satz rechnen müssen!
Frag einfach mal bei TNC am Grindel nach, die machen das ganz gut. Alternativ auch noch mal bei MSP in der Rentzelstrasse fragen. Mach bei beiden einen Festpreis aus und bring sie zum preiswerteren 
Alternativ wende dich mal per PM an Meik "madbull". Ich meine er hätte mal erwähnt daß er sowas auch selber macht 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## two2one (26. Juni 2003)

Hi Buddy


Zentrieren eines Laufrades (ohne Mantel und Schlauch)nackt so zu sagen				22,50
Zentrieren eines Laufrades (mit Mantel und Schlauch)				27,50
Zentrieren eines Laufrades (mit Aus- und Einbau)				37,50
Preise in Euro bei TNC, die machen es aber sehr gut. Bring die ohne mantel und schlauch hin spart ein menge geld und die nerven die mechaniker, bessere ergebnisse
Nat


----------



## Martinbaby (26. Juni 2003)

bei TNC mußte ich mal nach einem crash nur die Felge austauschen, einige neue Speichen und es hatte super geklappt! Hat bisher bis heute gehalten. Denke, die machen einen guten job!


----------



## *blacksheep* (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Buddy _
> *Und wenn noch jemand nen Zentrierständer hat.........
> 
> Hat jemand ne Ahnung, was das Zentrieren der Laufräder ca. kostet ? *



Jo, nen funkelniegelnagelneuen Zentrierständer kann ich Dir zur Verfügung stellen, das Know-How dazu aber leider nicht!  

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Gerrit (26. Juni 2003)

da scheint ne echte Marktlücke zu sein. Ich glaub' ich schmeiße die Sitzbänke aus meinem Auto wieder raus und baue es zur rasenden MTB-Werkstatt um  



gerrit


----------



## evil_rider (27. Juni 2003)

CNC is the best !

schön brav inna Stresemannstr. 124-126 antanzen  
und nebenbei noch nen bissl shopen gehn


----------



## Buddy (27. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von two2one _
> *Hi Buddy
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, hast Du ne Preisliste von denen ?  

Danke Dir 

Gruß, Buddy


----------



## Buddy (27. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Janus _
> *
> 
> Jo, nen funkelniegelnagelneuen Zentrierständer kann ich Dir zur Verfügung stellen, das Know-How dazu aber leider nicht!
> ...



Dann sieh mal zu, dass Du weißt wie das geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (27. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Buddy _
> *
> 
> Dann sieh mal zu, dass Du weißt wie das geht   *



Ich habe mir sagen lassen, daß das ne Wissenschaft für sich sein soll, so´n Laufrad zu zentrieren. Aber wenn Du darauf bestehst, gib mir doch Dein Laufrad, da kann ich mich dann richtig dran austoben und "üben"    

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## nord-rider (27. Juni 2003)

Quatsch, das ist voll einfach ich habe mir erst einmal in mein leben ein kompletten Laufradsatz gekauft sonst mache ich das alles selber Einspeichen und zentrieren. Ich kann dir eine Felge fast 100% im Rahmen zentrieren nur mit 2 Kabelbindern und ohne den Reifen und den Schlauch ab zu ziehen. Das kann man doch ganz einfach üben, besorgt euch eine alte Felge baut diese in eine Gabe oder Hinterbau ein macht links und rechts einen Kabelbinder Fest so das die Spitze vom Kabelbinder direkt an der Felge endet, und schon kann es los gehen, ist der Seitenschlag nach rechts, zieht man die Speichen an der linken Seite fest und umgekehrt.


----------



## Rabbit (27. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nord-rider _
> *Quatsch, das ist voll einfach ... ist der Seitenschlag nach rechts, zieht man die Speichen an der linken Seite fest und umgekehrt. *


Vergessen hast Du aber, daß eine Felge nicht nur Seiten-, sondern auch einen Höhenschlag haben kann! Und auch das ist nicht ganz unwichtig! 
(Wer fährt schon gerne mit "Ostereiern" durch die Gegend) 

@Gerrit: Brauchst Du noch einen Co-Mechaniker für dein Werkstattmobil? 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## evil_rider (27. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Vergessen hast Du aber, daß eine Felge nicht nur Seiten-, sondern auch einen Höhenschlag haben kann! Und auch das ist nicht ganz unwichtig!
> (Wer fährt schon gerne mit "Ostereiern" durch die Gegend)
> ...



naja, die ostereier verteilt ja das "rabbit"


----------



## nord-rider (27. Juni 2003)

na ja gut, das ist ja auch mehr oder weniger ein tipp für unterwegs, oder wenn man mal kurz einen Seitenschlag weg machen will, für Höhenschläge nehme ich natürlich auch ein Zentrierständer


----------



## Rabbit (27. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nord-rider _
> *na ja gut, das ist ja auch mehr oder weniger ein tipp für unterwegs, oder wenn man mal kurz einen Seitenschlag weg machen will, für Höhenschläge nehme ich natürlich auch ein Zentrierständer *


So ist's "brav", dann werde ich dir meine Laufräder im Falle eines Falles wohl auch mal anvertrauen  

Gruß, 
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (27. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> 
> @Gerrit: Brauchst Du noch einen Co-Mechaniker für dein Werkstattmobil?
> ...




Ok....du bringst das Bier mit. Hm...wir brauchen nen Fahrer!!!!  

cheers,
gerrit


----------



## *blacksheep* (27. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gerrit _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Da bin ich!  Wenn ihr nen Pseudo-Schumi sucht, seid ihr bei mir an der richtigen Adresse.... he he he


----------



## Rote-Locke (27. Juni 2003)

> Zentrieren eines Laufrades (ohne Mantel und Schlauch)nackt so zu sagen 22,50
> Zentrieren eines Laufrades (mit Mantel und Schlauch) 27,50
> Zentrieren eines Laufrades (mit Aus- und Einbau) 37,50
> Preise in Euro bei TNC



wow! Ich bin viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeel zu billig! 

So denn!


----------



## two2one (27. Juni 2003)

Hey Buddy,
I, so to say, wrote the book, good old insider info, Baby.
Wenn du samstag dabei bist, kanst du verleicht das geheimness effaren. or whatever
Gruss
Nat


----------



## evil_rider (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von spiering _
> *
> 
> yo cnc ist wirklich gut. nur wo willst da zwischenzeitlich eiunkaufen gehen? die machen glaube ich aber auch erst recht spät auf, oder? habe mich das letzte mal als ich da war gewundert.
> ...



na wo wohl ? natürlich bei CNC einkaufen gehn


----------



## two2one (30. Juni 2003)

OOOPS,
Hey kids, habe gerade eben gesehen, das die Preise von der ALTE !!!!!!! DM !!!!! program sind, also schoen halbieren,
SORRY!!
und danke an Rote Locke, bist nicht zu billig.

gut das das nicht in die BIKE passieret.

Gruss,
Nat


----------



## biker_tom (30. Juni 2003)

Moin,

mußte gestern mit entsetzten das meine alte LADY RS MAG 10 keine Luft mehr hält, wer kennst sich denn damit aus und weiß wo man eventuell noch E-Teile bekommen kann?


----------



## bekr (7. Juli 2003)

weis nicht als neu hamburger  kann ich  cnc als bandit³ bezeichenen wollten sie  das doppelte zum zentrieren von den spox haben als bei  stormcycle,

man bekommt vielleicht noch paar alte schöne  stücke aber da holl ich die teil auch nur wenn ich sie  im netz oder berlin  nicht mehr bekomme
und  zu tnc sag ich nur 300 für ein innelager zu verlangen ist unter richtung unter gürtrllinie egal ob es aus gold oder von royce ist


----------



## Soulbrotha (9. Juli 2003)

Die Läden in HH nerven voll an:
TNC... gut aber teuer. Teile bestellen dar ist nen Witz, hab da mal ne Record Nabe bestellt und den Mechaniker dann bei "von Hacht" das Ding kaufen sehen (weil er wohl verdaddelt hatte das Teil zu bestellen)
CNC... da darf man ja nicht mal sein Rad mit reinnehmen und dieser arrogante C. Nies nervt voll ab... 
Storm... lästern über MTBs ab und die Mechanikerleistungen damals waren nen Witz, soll aber besser geworden sein. Übler Fusch! 
MSP: kann ich nix zu sagen
Von Hacht: wollte da mal nen Ritchey-Rahmen bestellen. Die Antwort: "nimm nen Stevens - deren Hausmarke - die sind besser" Ich: gibt es denn da auch Stahlrahemen... Von Hacht: "ist doch out" (kein Kommentar!)

na ja, ich bau auf Webbestellungen und Selbstbasteln. Läden in HH bekommen meine Kohle nur sehr ungern! Will die Läden nicht runtermachen
aber das sind meine persönlichen Erfahrungen! Es setht jedem frei eigene zu machen!


----------



## two2one (9. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bekr _
> *und  zu tnc sag ich nur 300 für ein innelager zu verlangen ist unter richtung unter gürtrllinie egal ob es aus gold oder von royce ist *



Die Lager ist von Royce aus england, sind von hand gefertigt und mit titan achse, bla bla, wie auch immer die kosten nun so veil, wann du uber die preis meckern willst denn rede mal mit Royce. 

Die MTB teile bei TNC sind recht gunstig und in Versand ist die "service"(bestellungen usw.) um einiges besser als im laden, gibts da aber leider kein strassen teile.

Es Gibt auch ein neuen laden bei der Chilli Hause, in die Springeltwiete 1, King's Custom Cycles, gute mechaniker/besitzer aus L.A. hat "damals" für einige Profis in Amiland Geschraubt.
Ist nicht ganz billig(also normale priese eigentlich) aber definitive zuverlässig.

Gruss
Nat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two2one (9. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Renate _
> *Die Läden in HH nerven voll an:
> Von Hacht: wollte da mal nen Ritchey-Rahmen bestellen. Die Antwort: "nimm nen Stevens - deren Hausmarke - die sind besser" Ich: gibt es denn da auch Stahlrahemen... Von Hacht: "ist doch out" (kein Kommentar!)
> 
> ...



Bei King's (Serrota, Waterford, und IF), und The New Cyclist(Roberts) gibts Stahl, oder auch bei Norwid   
Nat


----------



## Soulbrotha (10. Juli 2003)

...da stimm ich voll zu. Kings find ich echt sehr okay und wirklich edel. Da bin ich dann auch bereit zu zahlen. Der Besitzer - ich glaub Goffrey - hat auch echt Plan. Beispielsweise würde ich mit Titan sicher eher zu ihm gehen als zu... (hab genug gedisst). 

Cheers


----------



## Buddy (10. Juli 2003)

@Renate, nettes Bild in Deinem Profil  

Im Übrigen finde ich bisher noch CNC am besten, dort hatte ich mich damals am besten beraten gefühlt. Viele Händler wirken auf mich recht "arrogant"...

Gruß, Buddy


----------



## two2one (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Renate _
> *...da stimm ich voll zu. Kings find ich echt sehr okay und wirklich edel. Da bin ich dann auch bereit zu zahlen. Der Besitzer - ich glaub Goffrey - hat auch echt Plan. Beispielsweise würde ich mit Titan sicher eher zu ihm gehen als zu... (hab genug gedisst).
> 
> Cheers  *



Wann ich ehrlich sine soll, bin ich auch nicht als normal sterbliche kunde to The New Cyclist gegangen, noch irgendwo anderes(ausser die ermalige schnappchen ecke bei Von Hass).

Geoff versucht ein bission die niveu in HH an zu heben, wann ihr bessere service wollen dann, die scheine dort lassen.

Ich war schoen von die Läden in Amiland genervt und habe bisshier, nirgendwo in D. ein laden gefunden der diese antasten könte.

 Es lebe die Zweiradmeistergesetz!!!!! 

Gruss,
Nat


----------

